# Want to scream



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

Apparently while I was at work today someone from a lawn company mistakenly sprayed my yard with pesticide.  By law they are required to leave a warning sign on the lawn after it's sprayed.  The sign and the overwhelming scent of pesticide kind of tipped me off.  I called the company and they have no idea what I'm talking about.  They can't even tell me for sure what was sprayed on my lawn let alone how the mistake happened.  I can't let my dogs outside.  I have no idea if the tarantulas were exposed enough to cause problems.  The window to the room that they are in fortunately wasn't open but other windows in the house were.  I have a male here on a loan.  I was already having a less then perfect day and now this.  I'm going to guess that there isn't anything that I can do for the tarantulas at this point but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I don't know, now (who exactly knows, to be honest?) but there's chances % that nothing bad will happen to your T's. I'm not saying this for sugar coat this no-one-wants situation, uh  but because there's % always.

What i will never understand, sorry, no offence, but i always speak  is that insane passion you Americans (U.S i mean) have for that "spraying something chemicals" everywhere, everytime.

Here no one do such things, save for some public trees (and the farmers in their vineyards).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sorry to hear that. I don't know, now (who exactly knows, to be honest?) but there's chances % that nothing bad will happen to your T's. I'm not saying this for sugar coat this no-one-wants situation, uh  but because there's % always.
> 
> What i will never understand, sorry, no offence, but i always speak  is that insane passion you Americans (U.S i mean) have for that "spraying something chemicals" everywhere, everytime.
> 
> Here no one do such things, save for some public trees (and the farmers in their vineyards).


Yeah I wasn't really on board the spray chemicals boat and once I got into this hobby I became much more against it.  I'm holding on for that chance that they weren't exposed or not enough to harm them.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

That's the only thing you can do. Frankly, that stuff IMO doesn't harm (especially on the long run, if abused) T's only, but other animals as well for us.

I hope the best.


----------



## EulersK (May 4, 2016)

Agreed, Americans certainly spray everything with chemicals. Including the food we eat. I started using natural herbicides and pesticides years ago - the sad thing is that they actually work _better_ than the harsh chemicals.

If you have a ceiling fan in the room, run it. If you have a tower fan, point it facing out of the doorway and turn it on blast. Not much more you can do, unfortunately. I hope the best for you! I wouldn't worry too much, honestly. Depending on what they sprayed, if your tarantulas weren't immediately affected, they likely won't be in the future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chanda (May 4, 2016)

Wow, sorry to hear that! I hope everything turns out ok. 

I'm getting a little nervous about a similar situation myself - I tend to keep my yard and house almost pesticide free (with the exception of liquid ant baits if we get an indoor invasion), but we recently got a letter that says the county is going to be spraying our area for citrus psyllids. I sincerely hope they just mean the large commercial orange groves down the road from us, and _not_ the few citrus trees in pretty much everybody's yard, but from the maps they've drawn up, it looks like they may be targeting residential areas as well.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

chanda said:


> it looks like they may be targeting residential areas as well.


Ah ah, and after those idiots complain why all of a sudden everything turn "bad", like George Romero's "_The Crazies_".
Jesus Christ <---

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

chanda said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that! I hope everything turns out ok.
> 
> I'm getting a little nervous about a similar situation myself - I tend to keep my yard and house almost pesticide free (with the exception of liquid ant baits if we get an indoor invasion), but we recently got a letter that says the county is going to be spraying our area for citrus psyllids. I sincerely hope they just mean the large commercial orange groves down the road from us, and _not_ the few citrus trees in pretty much everybody's yard, but from the maps they've drawn up, it looks like they may be targeting residential areas as well.


We've been dealing with the county spraying for mosquitoes here during the summer for the last couple of years.  Fortunately they are required to keep a posted schedule of which areas are being sprayed on each date that it occurs.  So far paying close attention to that schedule and being diligent about shutting down that room when there is spraying going on has been enough.  To my unending irritation the customer service folks for the company just called me back and they are unable to reach anyone at the local office as it is the end of the business day.  So still no idea what was sprayed and based on the information about the company's many services it could be a lot of things.


----------



## myrmecophile (May 4, 2016)

Legally they are required to post what was used as well as the fact that the application was  made.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

myrmecophile said:


> Legally they are required to post what was use as well as the fact that the application was  made.


The nice customer service lady told me that there should have been a summary of what was done left on my door.  It wasn't there.  And the sign only says pesticide application.


----------



## myrmecophile (May 4, 2016)

Yah somebody screwed up. It may be they realized the mistake and in an attempt to cover things up they deliberately did not post it.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

I always try to find the best in people or at least not assume the worst.  My hope is that it was someone new that just made an enormous error and that whatever the pesticide is will turn out to be targeted at weeds rather than bugs.  Plus side though, at least I won't have dandelions anymore.  Downside, I'm moving in a month so I won't get to enjoy the lack of dandelions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chanda (May 4, 2016)

myrmecophile said:


> Yah somebody screwed up. It may be they realized the mistake and in an attempt to cover things up they deliberately did not post it.


If that's what they were trying to do, they didn't do a very good job of it, since they left the sign up!

Perhaps they were supposed to spray a next door neighbor's yard and just got carried away - or failed to realize where the property line was? If so, then the notice of what was applied may have been left of the door of the house/yard that was supposed to be sprayed. 

Perhaps Sana can check with the next door neighbors to see if they know what was used? The lawn company must have been hired by one of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

chanda said:


> If that's what they were trying to do, they didn't do a very good job of it, since they left the sign up!
> 
> Perhaps they were supposed to spray a next door neighbor's yard and just got carried away - or failed to realize where the property line was? If so, then the notice of what was applied may have been left of the door of the house/yard that was supposed to be sprayed.
> 
> Perhaps Sana can check with the next door neighbors to see if they know what was used? The lawn company must have been hired by one of them.


I don't think that I'm going to have a choice but to check with the neighbor.  Unfortunately the only person I share a property line with thinks that I am the devil or some such thing.  It's not a friendly, neighborly relationship.  I did take a quick look at his door as he hasn't arrived home from work yet and didn't see anything.  The odd part about it is that the customer service department doesn't show any appointments on my street at all.


----------



## chanda (May 4, 2016)

Sana said:


> The odd part about it is that the customer service department doesn't show any appointments on my street at all.


That is weird...

I can understand maybe straying across the property line a bit, but being on the wrong street altogether? (Unless your city has similarly named streets, such as Center Street, Center Drive, and Center Place? Then it might be at least a little more understandable.)


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

I truly appreciate everyone's support.  I've got fans going and my fingers crossed that this won't end in tragedy.  I'm going to start doing my usual maintenance in about an hour so I'll be able to thoroughly check any that are visible and change out water bowls for clean ones at least.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

chanda said:


> That is weird...
> 
> I can understand maybe straying across the property line a bit, but being on the wrong street altogether? (Unless your city has similarly named streets, such as Center Street, Center Drive, and Center Place? Then it might be at least a little more understandable.)


I actually live on a small numbered street that half the population isn't aware exists.  And the happy little sign was on the far side of the yard across the driveway in the opposite direction of the shared property line.  It's just a lot of too weird.


----------



## metaldad904 (May 4, 2016)

Ok I'll give ya'll a quick rundown as a certified pest control guy, been doing this for 2 years and maybe I can shed a little bit of light. Odds are whoever sprayed your lawn used something that we call "home depot" specials which are garbage pesticides you can buy anywhere and only work to a small degree and have a limited longevity due to its lack of strength. Now on the other hand if they did manage to get their hands on something worth a snot (which if they aren't leaving specified chemical labels concerns me). Odds are they used a chemical called Talstar, it's one of the most commonly used chemicals cuz it's cheap and kills somewhere around a couple hundred kinds of bugs. It's not crazy strong but it's effective because it's also a repellent. Again tho, considering the lack of labeling who knows how it was mixed. I will say this, as long as it wasn't sprayed inside your home I wouldn't worry about your tarantulas, and as far as the dogs, once it dries you're fine. This stuff isn't designed to hurt mammals and you would need a high dilution rate plus fresh spray and possible puddles for them to have issues. But then here's the dark side of things, there are companies out there I've known of that are using chemicals that are downright dangerous for not only your pets but you yourself. I'll give you a great example, my ex wife called me a week or two ago cuz a company was offering her a deal on quarterly pest control including a yard spray (not normally part of it), I asked what chemical are they using (I was on the phone with her in front of the guy) and was told termidor....i about lost it. Termidor is extremely strong and not meant for frequent use. It's kind of a last ditch effort for our company because of the dangers involved with it. This stuff can kill you dog, cat, t and even you or your kids if not applied properly. The odds are they used something low cuz of the cost for something like that but still it scares me. If you'd like, pm me any information you can and I may be able to help as far as getting to the bottom of it. Whoever the company is could be in a world of hurt by the department of agricultural if they aren't careful. This is the type of stuff that gets people fined, sued and a license revoked. I've used so many chemicals including talstar, suspend, onslaught, cy-kick, termidor, premise, boracare, temprid, and many many more and each and every one of them have VERY specific instructions on the label for how to apply and what precautions to be taken. If that isn't followed and they are caught, we'll....lets just say someone will be crying about it in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Helpful 4


----------



## metaldad904 (May 4, 2016)

What did it smell like btw? This sounds weird but did it smell like a bag full of farts? One of the chemicals if left to sit (talstar) tends to smell like a raunchy bum. Another chemical which reminds me of pain thinner is tandem but that's a pretty pricey product so I'd be surprised by that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood (May 4, 2016)

@Sana, I have an annoying neighbor as well, and aside from being a class A jackhole, he has his lawn (that his grandson plays on) sprayed every couple weeks in the summer, its horrible.   I got woken up one morning last summer to the strong smell of pesticides, it was *HOT* and every window in my place was open.   I ended up losing many ts as a result, many more got a twitchy on me for several molts....this kind of thing really bothers me a lot.   

If I were in charge of the world, this crap would be *banned*.   Its like people care more about the stupid blades of grass in the front of their house than they do about either the environment or the people living around them.  Not harmful to dogs, yeah, because they say, not because its the truth, just because something isn't designed to kill or harm something, doesn't mean it won't or its not good for them....pesticides aren't designed to kill people either, anyone using that "its not meant to kill vertebrates or other things" should drink a couple glasses of the stuff, when they do that, *THEN* I will believe its safe, till then, I laugh in the face of anyone that tells me that any of these chemicals are truly safe.   History is *full* of things we were told were safe that ultimately *proved* to be deadly.  

I used to work landscaping, and I consider a lot of this stuff to be an outright scam...see, lawn care companies often take the leaves off the property every fall (which basically removes the natural fertilizers from the lawn that's provided by the breakdown of these leaves), so now come spring, they have to replace that natural loss with friggin' chemicals....it makes no sense that some people care so much about their stupid grass.  Heck my neighbor is *literally* the only person in my area who does this, and his lawn doesn't look any better as a result.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Agreed, Americans certainly spray everything with chemicals.



We're Americans, it's what we do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> We're Americans, it's what we do.


Americans suck, Asian for life!  

Kidding, of course.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

@cold blood At least I don't feel so lonely in my mess now.  I'm really upset about this but I'm trying to stay calm and work through it.  I'm horrified at the thought of anything happening to my tarantulas.  They may not be able to bond with me but I certainly bonded with them.  So far so good here.  None of the eight leg kids are having any problems yet.  Even my tiny 2i avics (who were closest to the door where it would have most easily filtered in) seem to be doing fine.  How long did it take for yours to start showing symptoms?


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

Keep your house closed up for the time being, at least until a good rain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

cold blood said:


> @Sana, I have an annoying neighbor as well, and aside from being a class A jackhole, he has his lawn (that his grandson plays on) sprayed every couple weeks in the summer, its horrible.   I got woken up one morning last summer to the strong smell of pesticides, it was *HOT* and every window in my place was open.   I ended up losing many ts as a result, many more got a twitchy on me for several molts....this kind of thing really bothers me a lot.
> 
> If I were in charge of the world, this crap would be *banned*.   Its like people care more about the stupid blades of grass in the front of their house than they do about either the environment or the people living around them.  Not harmful to dogs, yeah, because they say, not because its the truth, just because something isn't designed to kill or harm something, doesn't mean it won't or its not good for them....pesticides aren't designed to kill people either, anyone using that "its not meant to kill vertebrates or other things" should drink a couple glasses of the stuff, when they do that, *THEN* I will believe its safe, till then, I laugh in the face of anyone that tells me that any of these chemicals are truly safe.   History is *full* of things we were told were safe that ultimately *proved* to be deadly.
> 
> I used to work landscaping, and I consider a lot of this stuff to be an outright scam...see, lawn care companies often take the leaves off the property every fall (which basically removes the natural fertilizers from the lawn that's provided by the breakdown of these leaves), so now come spring, they have to replace that natural loss with friggin' chemicals....it makes no sense that some people care so much about their stupid grass.  Heck my neighbor is *literally* the only person in my area who does this, and his lawn doesn't look any better as a result.


The truth.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Keep your house closed up for the time being, at least until a good rain.


What if rain doesn't arrive fast? Call a Native American from his "Old West" themed Casinò for perform a dance with plumes & feathers?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> What if rain doesn't arrive fast? Call a Native American from his "Old West" themed Casinò for perform a dance with plumes & feathers?



When desperate, the absurd suddenly doesn't look so bad...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 4, 2016)

Sana said:


> @cold blood At least I don't feel so lonely in my mess now.  I'm really upset about this but I'm trying to stay calm and work through it.  I'm horrified at the thought of anything happening to my tarantulas.  They may not be able to bond with me but I certainly bonded with them.  So far so good here.  None of the eight leg kids are having any problems yet.  Even my tiny 2i avics (who were closest to the door where it would have most easily filtered in) seem to be doing fine.  How long did it take for yours to start showing symptoms?


Now I will say it wasn't for 24-48 hours that I noticed anything, and some seemed fine for 3 or 4 days....but all your windows were closed, very different from my situation.   Like I said, my neighbor sprays a lot, and this one time the windows were open was the only time I had an issue.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

Rain is generally in short supply around here unless you count last weekend.  The weather says that it's supposed to rain in the near future but our weather patterns have always been erratic enough to make the forecast a local joke.  I'm thinking about running a sprinkler from now until doomsday.  Water costs less then tarantulas.  a

I was just reading some reviews on the company involved while trying to find information about what they may have sprayed.  Behold the wonder, there wasn't a single positive review.  Another user with pesticide experience and probably far more internet savvy then me isn't having any luck finding information either.


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Now I will say it wasn't for 24-48 hours that I noticed anything, and some seemed fine for 3 or 4 days....but all your windows were closed, very different from my situation.   Like I said, my neighbor sprays a lot, and this one time the windows were open was the only time I had an issue.


That's at least a start for a time frame.  Fortunately the only open windows were on the opposite side of the house from the tarantulas.  Thank goodness I didn't open that window before work.  I'm also going to have a total cleaning fit to make sure the crud isn't hanging around in my house.  And I hate cleaning.  Add to the list of reasons to scream.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

cold blood said:


> If I were in charge of the world, this crap would be *banned*.


Why you didn't jumped into politics and tried the run for the White House? I try to imagine the scene, someone black dressed with high technology micro radio devices everywhere knocking the door saying that the Air Force One is ready, but no one reply because the President is fishing somewhere, alone, and no one knows, ah ah ah.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Why you didn't jumped into politics and tried the run for the White House? I try to imagine the scene, someone black dressed with high technology micro radio devices everywhere knocking the door saying that the Air Force One is ready, but no one reply because the President is fishing somewhere, alone, and no one knows, ah ah ah.


yup yup, another international visit to Northern Ontario...Canada would be our closest ally

The first president Bush used to sneak off on fishing trips.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

I don't even like fishing but that sounds just peachy right now.  Let's go.  Of course I should probably warn you, I couldn't catch a fish with a net in a puddle, but hey it's better then this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (May 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> What if rain doesn't arrive fast? Call a Native American from his "Old West" themed Casinò for perform a dance with plumes & feathers?


Yeah, I'll get right on that for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, I'll get right on that for you.


Please and thank you sir.  Does anyone have one of those rain sticks?


----------



## BobBarley (May 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, I'll get right on that for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (May 4, 2016)

Sana said:


> I don't even like fishing but that sounds just peachy right now.  Let's go.  Of course I should probably warn you, I couldn't catch a fish with a net in a puddle, but hey it's better then this.


When I used to fish it was never about catching anything. We did often, but it was just nice to get out in the quite. (And look for a good spot in case we need to drown a neighbor) 

Hope your Ts are ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Trenor (May 4, 2016)

BobBarley said:


>


I have always loved he sound of a native american flute. Some of the solo flute songs just leave me in awe.

Sorry for the thread derail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (May 4, 2016)

Sana said:


> Apparently while I was at work today someone from a lawn company mistakenly sprayed my yard with pesticide.  By law they are required to leave a warning sign on the lawn after it's sprayed.  The sign and the overwhelming scent of pesticide kind of tipped me off.  I called the company and they have no idea what I'm talking about.  They can't even tell me for sure what was sprayed on my lawn let alone how the mistake happened.  I can't let my dogs outside.  I have no idea if the tarantulas were exposed enough to cause problems.  The window to the room that they are in fortunately wasn't open but other windows in the house were.  I have a male here on a loan.  I was already having a less then perfect day and now this.  I'm going to guess that there isn't anything that I can do for the tarantulas at this point but I'm open to suggestions.


 If you can find out what chemicals are used LMK. other than that Most pesticides are deluded to the most that they can to save on concentrate... Close windows. Most sprays dry within minuets. If the chemicals sprayed were exempt epa # there is no need to leave signs. I actually work for an exterminator.. I was thinking that there is also a poss the lawn was spayed for prevent invaders like dandelions. Best of luck.


----------



## BobBarley (May 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> (And look for a good spot in case we need to drown a neighbor)


----------



## Crone Returns (May 4, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Now I will say it wasn't for 24-48 hours that I noticed anything, and some seemed fine for 3 or 4 days....but all your windows were closed, very different from my situation.   Like I said, my neighbor sprays a lot, and this one time the windows were open was the only time I had an issue.


Get a rope and a war club.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 4, 2016)

crone said:


> Get a rope and a war club.


I have to get *another* one??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BobBarley (May 4, 2016)

crone said:


> Get a rope and a war club.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sana (May 4, 2016)

@Trenor Oh please derail it some more!  There's not a lot I can do at this moment besides worry and gripe.  Bring the amusement.  As long as I'm laughing I'm not planning how to search out the human responsible for this mess and feed them to the pigs. Pigs are not my favorite creatures but they're looking a little skinny so really I would be doing them a service by feeding them a little extra.

Oops I sound like a homicidal maniac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (May 4, 2016)

BobBarley said:


>


Just in case you're ever in the woods, on the run from the dead, drowned person's family.


Trenor said:


> (And look for a good spot in case we need to drown a neighbor)


Might come in handy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> @Trenor Oh please derail it some more!  There's not a lot I can do at this moment besides worry and gripe.  Bring the amusement.  As long as I'm laughing I'm not planning how to search out the human responsible for this mess and feed them to the pigs. Pigs are not my favorite creatures but they're looking a little skinny so really I would be doing them a service by feeding them a little extra.
> 
> Oops I sound like a homicidal maniac.


Yeah, got to tone it down just a bit. Be more subtle least you tip your hand. 



BobBarley said:


> Just in case you're ever in the woods, on the run from the dead, drowned person's family.
> 
> Might come in handy.


With the material we have at our disposal today I could probably make an improved war club. I grew up on a farm and my Dad had a rope machine. He used 3 strands of bailing twine to cheaply make 1/2 rope for use on the farm. I used knex to build a gear set like it had and now make custom yoyo strings with it. (another hobby of mine)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> Oops I sound like a homicidal maniac.


There's nothing bad about, if you ask me

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 5, 2016)

BobBarley said:


>


That's the spirit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> @Trenor Oh please derail it some more!  There's not a lot I can do at this moment besides worry and gripe.  Bring the amusement.  As long as I'm laughing I'm not planning how to search out the human responsible for this mess and feed them to the pigs. Pigs are not my favorite creatures but they're looking a little skinny so really I would be doing them a service by feeding them a little extra.
> 
> Oops I sound like a homicidal maniac.


There's beauty in pigs. Taste just like chicken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I have to get *another* one??


Stop whining and do your woodland homework

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 5, 2016)

The saying in Iowa is:  I haven't had this much fun since they fed my little brother to the hogs


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

crone said:


> There's beauty in pigs. Taste just like chicken


Better if you ask me 

Here we have an ancient tradition involving pigs, how to raise those, and how to made, out of them, yummi foods 
including "Ciccioli" (My GrandMother was a master), i've spent my childhood eating those.

I don't know if you have those in USA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciccioli




I can't translate that name to English but "Portable Pork" would give the idea enough

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Better if you ask me
> 
> Here we have an ancient tradition involving pigs, how to raise those, and how to made, out of them, yummi foods
> including "Ciccioli" (My GrandMother was a master), i've spent my childhood eating those.
> ...


Yeah, i love pork chops....but those dehydrated pork chips do not look appetizing...Italy has so much to offer and you were eating that?   Must be saving pennies for those Lambos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EulersK (May 5, 2016)

I left for a few hours, and I come back to dehydrated pork chops. 

Arachnoboards. Where productivity comes to die.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andrea82 (May 5, 2016)

Vinegar. That is what is used to spray weeds with here. Doesn't hurt anything but the weeds. 
It smells bad though. 
I think if thw leaders of usa have their way, the would create a bubble around their country. Scared of everything...


----------



## louise f (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> but those dehydrated pork chips do not look appetizing


Agree, looks pretty nasty... yiiiikkess

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Better if you ask me
> 
> Here we have an ancient tradition involving pigs, how to raise those, and how to made, out of them, yummi foods
> including "Ciccioli" (My GrandMother was a master), i've spent my childhood eating those.
> ...


My rule for food is I'll try anything twice, so I'd give this a shot. I like pork chops but being from the south I'm a big fan of the pulled pork BBQ.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (May 5, 2016)

Trenor said:


> pulled pork BBQ.


YumYum. Pulled pork is sooo nice, Ohh man i am hungry now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sana (May 5, 2016)

My morning has just improved by about a thousand percent.  This has turned into a very amusing thread while I wasn't looking.  I'm still not seeing anything that indicates a problem with any of the kids.  Yippee!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tfisher (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> My morning has just improved by about a thousand percent.  This has turned into a very amusing thread while I wasn't looking.  I'm still not seeing anything that indicates a problem with any of the kids.  Yippee!


Happy to hear it. If you were getting your house sprayed I would have been worried if your windows were open. Over-spray could deff make a problem in that case. But thats great news


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yeah, i love pork chops....but those dehydrated pork chips do not look appetizing...Italy has so much to offer and you were eating that?   Must be saving pennies for those Lambos.


Ah ah, not only those. Those are only a "plus", something you eat just per se 
If made by someone who knows the "know how", those are great. Not something you should eat everytime, of course.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Sana (May 5, 2016)

So far so good everyone.  No noticeable problems with any of the kids.  Of course I still don't know what was sprayed so I have no idea how long I'm going to be worried.

Correction:  I just got a voicemail that I had missed this afternoon from the technician that sprayed the lawn.  Apparently my neighbor (yeah the one that strongly dislikes me) requested to have my lawn be sprayed with weed killer and fertilizer along with his on his account.  Please excuse me but what the ever living hades gives that donkey's behind the right to have poison sprayed in my frelling yard without my knowledge or consent?!?!?!?!?!  There has been an ongoing war with him for the last several years where he turns me in to the city because my grass is 1/4 inch too tall, or my car is parked on the street in front of my house for a week so it must be an abandoned vehicle, etc.  But poison?!?  Seriously?!?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

So far good news, must be the influence of that portable pork i was talking prior, probably

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> So far good news


Yeah parrot boy, that's what she just said.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yeah parrot boy, that's what she just said.


My English is limitated so i have to steal sometimes u_u

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My English is limitated so i have to steal sometimes u_u


practice makes perfect....lol...i'm not practicing Italian though, so i'll just shut my pie hole

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sana (May 5, 2016)

Oh boy you guys missed the edit that included the rather impolite rant about the voicemail I got.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> Correction:  I just got a voicemail that I had missed this afternoon from the technician that sprayed the lawn.  Apparently my neighbor (yeah the one that strongly dislikes me) requested to have my lawn be sprayed with weed killer and fertilizer along with his on his account.  Please excuse me but what the ever living hades gives that donkey's behind the right to have poison sprayed in my frelling yard without my knowledge or consent?!?!?!?!?!  There has been an ongoing war with him for the last several years where he turns me in to the city because my grass is 1/4 inch too tall, or my car is parked on the street in front of my house for a week so it must be an abandoned vehicle, etc.  But poison?!?  Seriously?!?


I have no mercy for uneducated scum like your neighbour is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> Oh boy you guys missed the edit that included the rather impolite rant about the voicemail I got.


pm me!


----------



## Sana (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I have no mercy for uneducated scum like your neighbour is.


Thank you kindly.  I'm so upset at the moment that I'm not even sure which direction to start shredding things.  I have the worst temper on the planet and I try really hard to keep it in check but he could have harmed my son or my pets by doing this.  The only thing that stopped my son from playing in the yard was the sheer miracle that I beat him home by 5 minutes and found the sign.  The first words out of his mouth when he came in the door were "Mom can I take the dogs and go play outside?".

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> Thank you kindly.  I'm so upset at the moment that I'm not even sure which direction to start shredding things.  I have the worst temper on the planet and I try really hard to keep it in check but he could have harmed my son or my pets by doing this.  The only thing that stopped my son from playing in the yard was the sheer miracle that I beat him home by 5 minutes and found the sign.  The first words out of his mouth when he came in the door were "Mom can I take the dogs and go play outside?".


I'm pretty sure there is some legal action you can take.  Ask around the local police station.


----------



## Trenor (May 5, 2016)

Sana said:


> So far so good everyone.  No noticeable problems with any of the kids.  Of course I still don't know what was sprayed so I have no idea how long I'm going to be worried.
> 
> Correction:  I just got a voicemail that I had missed this afternoon from the technician that sprayed the lawn.  Apparently my neighbor (yeah the one that strongly dislikes me) requested to have my lawn be sprayed with weed killer and fertilizer along with his on his account.  Please excuse me but what the ever living hades gives that donkey's behind the right to have poison sprayed in my frelling yard without my knowledge or consent?!?!?!?!?!  There has been an ongoing war with him for the last several years where he turns me in to the city because my grass is 1/4 inch too tall, or my car is parked on the street in front of my house for a week so it must be an abandoned vehicle, etc.  But poison?!?  Seriously?!?


No, That's not how it works. People can't just start having things done to your property. At the least I'd turn him into the city and talk to a lawyer about a court order to prevent this from happening again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Have you tried the simple, old school method?....that is...a punch in the nose, of course.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

I understand how you feel, because if there's something that drives me mad are overbearing scum like your neighbour: frustrated little mans worth a cent, prisoners of their little, tiny, pathetic, fake world made of nothing but... poop <-- hate to use such soft words, but the rules.

I'm lucky enough to live in a nice, ancient town. I live in a independent house (who can keep Bats in the town downtown?), i have a nice garden, a farm-house... i'm, let's say, isolated. But of course outside my middle ages gate (seriously) i have neighbours. We respect each others, help each others (when i'm not home, they care for my Cats if those are outside, providing them water & dry food, go figure).

Yours, on the other hand, put your family at risk, after other shameful, bully acts for laughable things. 
Your neighbour is the ultimate .... and i would gladly smash his legs with a Baseball bat & barbed wire (wearing my black Balaclava, of course) but i can't because i don't have the ability to teleport, do the job, and disappear.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I understand how you feel, because if there's something that drives me mad are overbearing scum like your neighbour: frustrated little mans worth a cent, prisoners of their little, tiny, pathetic, fake world made of nothing but... poop <-- hate to use such soft words, but the rules.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to live in a nice, ancient town. I live in a independent house (who can keep Bats in the town downtown?), i have a nice garden, a farm-house... i'm, let's say, isolated.


Sounds great...also sounds like you have room for me and the dog   I'll have to go get a passport and I'll have to "brown bag" you my ts of course   Yeah, Italy!!  Oh wait, I forgot about those pork discs.:wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I understand how you feel, because if there's something that drives me mad are overbearing scum like your neighbour: frustrated little mans worth a cent, prisoners of their little, tiny, pathetic, fake world made of nothing
> Your neighbour is the ultimate .... and i would gladly smash his legs with a Baseball bat & barbed wire (wearing my black Balaclava, of course) but i can't because i don't have the ability to teleport, do the job, and disappear.


We are a weird forum...  Pork chips, war clubs, drowning neighbors, smashing neighbors' legs with a barbed baseball bat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Sounds great...also sounds like you have room for me and the dog   I'll have to go get a passport and I'll have to "brown bag" you my ts of course   Yeah, Italy!!  Oh wait, I forgot about those pork discs.:wideyed:


Ah ah, there's room, lol 

And about "Ciccioli" (that btw are great  if made following the ancient recipe) those are only appetizers sort of.

That's what i prepared for dinner (here 6:27, morning, sooner work) few hours ago.

_Gnocchi al pomodoro_ (easy, always a classic, and yummi)




A great bottle of our area red wine (a truly worldwide famous wine Capital)





And after just a bit of_ San Daniele_

_



 _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> We are a weird forum...  Pork chips, war clubs, drowning neighbors, smashing neighbors' legs with a barbed baseball bat.


The best thing is, believe it or not <-- like those 'Barnum' style side shows house ah ah, that i'm always serious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, there's room, lol
> 
> And about "Ciccioli" (that btw are great  if made following the ancient recipe) those are only appetizers sort of.
> 
> ...


Foreign delicacies for the win!  Ever try oyster omelette?   How about rice dipped in chicken blood?  Both are Taiwan classics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, there's room, lol
> 
> And about "Ciccioli" (that btw are great  if made following the ancient recipe) those are only appetizers sort of.
> 
> ...


See, I'm down with *all* that!!

I'm not much of a killer and I don't know much about gambling, but I'm sure you could still find some place in your organization for me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Foreign delicacies for the win!  Ever try oyster omelette?   How about rice dipped in chicken blood?  Both are Taiwan classics!


Both are culinary crimes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BobBarley (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Both are culinary crimes.


Didn't your mom ever tell you to try new foods?​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Didn't your mom ever tell you to try new foods?​


blood isn't food, its blood...I'm not a vampire, neither is mom 

My dad loved oysters, I couldn't get past the feel (i'm a very texture oriented eater).   But aren't you supposed to eat them raw, therefore I considered it a culinary crime to cook them into an omelette.    One of my dad's best friends was from Taiwan, she taught him how to make the best eggrolls I've ever had, Py'u was one helluva cook let me tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sana (May 6, 2016)

Thank you all for the support. I'm so furious and upset at the moment. I've been doing what my mother told me to when I was a child. Ignore them. They're just trying to get a rise out of you. If they can't they'll go away. Unfortunately apparently adult bullies are more persistent then the kids that pick on you on the playground. I've always tried to just be a good person and mind my own business rather then everyone else's. I really really really want to give this guy back everything he's handed out in the world but it doesn't make it better. It just makes me as bad as him. Doesn't stop me from picturing any number of glorious revenge scenarios. I really do want to punch the guy. The rest of the neighborhood would probably be completely entertained watching five feet nothing and a hundred pounds lay out a full grown man. I think I could probably manage it too with as angry as I am. He did something that could have harmed my child. Dogs cats tarantulas rats and chaos aside HE THREATENED MY CHILD'S WELFARE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (May 6, 2016)

You guys are killing me with the food thing by the way. Pepperoni and mushroom pizza with no sauce dipped in ranch dressing and a bowl of ice cream drenched in hot fudge is a delicacy.


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Sana said:


> You guys are killing me with the food thing by the way. Pepperoni and mushroom pizza with no sauce dipped in ranch dressing and a bowl of ice cream drenched in hot fudge is a delicacy.


That's gross.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> blood isn't food, its blood...I'm not a vampire, neither is mom
> 
> My dad loved oysters, I couldn't get past the feel (i'm a very texture oriented eater).   But aren't you supposed to eat them raw, therefore I considered it a culinary crime to cook them into an omelette.    One of my dad's best friends was from Taiwan, she taught him how to make the best eggrolls I've ever had, Py'u was one helluva cook let me tell you.


I eat raw oysters, fish, octopus, people, hamburger (a milwaukee thing) and crickets. Raw is great. I love food from the far east lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I eat raw  hamburger (a milwaukee thing)


Yup, I've been eating those since I can remember...haven't had one since dad died though as he was always putting the platter together.   Raw beef and onions on rye bread with a light dusting of salt...well I left off the nasty onions (I don't want to get sick, ya know).....some call them cannibal sandwiches.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yup, I've been eating those since I can remember...haven't had one since dad died though as he was always putting the platter together.   Raw beef and onions on rye bread with a light dusting of salt...well I left off the nasty onions (I don't want to get sick, ya know).....some call them cannibal sandwiches.


Just had the hamburger nothing else, I hate buns (weird I know) and condiments and well... everything except the meat in a "burger" I dislike.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Just had the hamburger nothing else, I hate buns (weird I know) and condiments and well... everything except the meat in a "burger" I dislike.


freak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> freak


As I said, I've eaten raw (live crickets) and other "feeders"


----------



## Sana (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yup, I've been eating those since I can remember...haven't had one since dad died though as he was always putting the platter together.   Raw beef and onions on rye bread with a light dusting of salt...well I left off the nasty onions (I don't want to get sick, ya know).....some call them cannibal sandwiches.


And I'm gross?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> As I said, I've eaten raw (live crickets) and other "feeders"


I tried eating a feeder cricket this weekend... I'm more turned off by them than I am, dried and fried chicken blood!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> As I said, I've eaten raw (live crickets) and other "feeders"


As I said...*freak*!



Sana said:


> And I'm gross?


Yes, yes you are...mixing a sundae with sauce-less pizza and ranch...c'mon, are you pregnant?  May as well throw some pickles in there too, or did I miss that part?



BobBarley said:


> I tried eating a feeder cricket this weekend... I'm more turned off by them than I am, dried and fried chicken blood!


Vampire spawn!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## chanda (May 6, 2016)

Sana said:


> So far so good everyone.  No noticeable problems with any of the kids.  Of course I still don't know what was sprayed so I have no idea how long I'm going to be worried.
> 
> Correction:  I just got a voicemail that I had missed this afternoon from the technician that sprayed the lawn.  Apparently my neighbor (yeah the one that strongly dislikes me) requested to have my lawn be sprayed with weed killer and fertilizer along with his on his account.  Please excuse me but what the ever living hades gives that donkey's behind the right to have poison sprayed in my frelling yard without my knowledge or consent?!?!?!?!?!  There has been an ongoing war with him for the last several years where he turns me in to the city because my grass is 1/4 inch too tall, or my car is parked on the street in front of my house for a week so it must be an abandoned vehicle, etc.  But poison?!?  Seriously?!?


Wow... That is just... I can't believe the audacity of your neighbor to ask the technician to do it - or the recklessness of the technician to actually do it, knowing it was somebody else's property! It seems to me that it could potentially open both your neighbor and the lawn service company up to lawsuits, especially if anything bad happened because of it. You could also probably call the police and charge the technician with trespassing, though the police may consider it too trivial a matter to put much effort into when there are no tangible or readily apparent damages. 

If nothing else, I would suggest contacting the lawn service company again - something a little more formal than a phone call, like a registered letter that you can keep a copy of for yourself - letting them know in clear but polite terms that your neighbor has no authority to authorize sprays or other treatments for your property. Let them know that if they trespass on your property again or apply any more unauthorized chemicals, they could face a lawsuit. (Whether you might actually go through with it or not is irrelevant at this point - just the threat of legal action should keep them from ever doing so again.)

You could also send a similar letter to your neighbor, politely letting him know that you do not appreciate him having pesticides or other chemicals applied to your property and to refrain from doing so in the future. He may have genuinely thought he was doing you a favor.


----------



## Crone Returns (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Both are culinary crimes.


Not to mention bird flu


----------



## Crone Returns (May 6, 2016)

Sana said:


> Thank you all for the support. I'm so furious and upset at the moment. I've been doing what my mother told me to when I was a child. Ignore them. They're just trying to get a rise out of you. If they can't they'll go away. Unfortunately apparently adult bullies are more persistent then the kids that pick on you on the playground. I've always tried to just be a good person and mind my own business rather then everyone else's. I really really really want to give this guy back everything he's handed out in the world but it doesn't make it better. It just makes me as bad as him. Doesn't stop me from picturing any number of glorious revenge scenarios. I really do want to punch the guy. The rest of the neighborhood would probably be completely entertained watching five feet nothing and a hundred pounds lay out a full grown man. I think I could probably manage it too with as angry as I am. He did something that could have harmed my child. Dogs cats tarantulas rats and chaos aside HE THREATENED MY CHILD'S WELFARE.


Get 'em girl where it hurts the most
the pocket book. He has no legal standing I think.


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

crone said:


> Get 'em girl where it hurts the most
> the pocket book.


Ahhh, no....I believe that would be his testicles.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Foreign delicacies for the win!  Ever try oyster omelette?   How about rice dipped in chicken blood?  Both are Taiwan classics!


I love _Taipei _first thing_. _Amazing city, and the nearby area, great!

About the food... yup, ah ah, for the oyster (i like Asian recipes, Xiao Mai, i love those) but tried those not directly from _Taiwan_, but from the Chinese side. Never tried rice & chicken blood however 

I know well Chinese food, i have long time Chinese friends (here in Italy, unlike USA, where is different, you guys have "since forever" biggest Chinatowns like the one of S.F etc and community, back then here in Italy their presence was more into "hiding" mode, let's say. Not now, lol) owners of restaurants in the downtown (but they still view _ Taiwan _as part of big Motherland :-/

Ping, a friend of mine, had strange Scolopendra tattoos on the forearms, knife wounds scars in the belly (a memento of some _Kowloon_ brawl he told me) always Italian style class dressed, _Dupont _lighters, BMW, "stuff" like that.
And he was a... "cook" loool 

He doesn't live anymore here, sadly. We made some nice cash winnings at _Milano _horse races.

Ling Yu was the Boss, still today i call her "Leo".

I was one of the few in late '90 to gain their friendship, sounds incredible, but i was invited with them at a (Man's only!) party once, where gambling, smoking, and sexy "Jade" Ladies wearing high priced Jimmy Choo shoes were flying around with drinks, yuhuuuu!

Good times i had on the first half of my 20, after the army

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Jerry (May 6, 2016)

What is the deal with people and grass as far as I'm concerned its more of a pain in the a** than anything and me and my family do not spay chemicals and thank full no one close to us does either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yes, yes you are...mixing a sundae with sauce-less pizza and ranch...c'mon, are you pregnant?  May as well throw some pickles in there too, or did I miss that part?


You don't even want to know what I ate when I was pregnant....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Crone Returns (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ahhh, no....I believe that would be his testicles.


Ok, yeah you're right. The second place

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tfisher (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love _Taipei _first thing_. _Amazing city, and the nearby area, great!
> 
> About the food... yup, ah ah, for the oyster (i like Asian recipes, Xiao Mai, i love those) but tried those not directly from _Taiwan_, but from the Chinese side. Never tried rice & chicken blood however
> 
> ...


can you PM me. So I can pick your brain on some recipes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Sana (May 6, 2016)

The babies are all still okay. I'm going to do an extra maintainance round this afternoon just to change all the water dishes again in case and take another good look at everybody.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tfisher (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love _Taipei _first thing_. _Amazing city, and the nearby area, great!
> 
> About the food... yup, ah ah, for the oyster (i like Asian recipes, Xiao Mai, i love those) but tried those not directly from _Taiwan_, but from the Chinese side. Never tried rice & chicken blood however
> 
> ...


i was serious...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> i was serious...


Like me. I'm always serious. But you want my brain  and i'm a proud follower of Giulio Cesare Andrea Evola, i follow tradition, so i can't ship my brain to you for perform a nice Franken experiment or what else, i'm sorry  <-- best lovely face ever along with this one  <-- the sad "South Park" Butters face.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> blood isn't food, its blood...I'm not a vampire, neither is mom
> 
> My dad loved oysters


Like me my man, with Champagne! <--- even if Cartizze di Valdobbiadene is 100 times better 

 I buy oysters from France (La Rochelle). Those are a truly _Delicatessen _u_u


----------



## myrmecophile (May 6, 2016)

Chemical trespass it is called in California and a very serious matter. Not sure where you are but I would certainly go after those involved. Contact your local agriculture agency/extension office as they need to  be involved in this. That company seriously screwed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Like me my man, with Champagne! <--- even if Cartizze di Valdobbiadene is 100 times better
> 
> I buy oysters from France (La Rochelle). Those are a truly _Delicatessen _u_u


Here I get Chesapeake Bay and Maine oysters, with some crab and lobster. No butter or sauce needed. Just a seafood sensation! I've eaten so much crab though I've developed a slight allergy to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Here I get Chesapeake Bay and Maine oysters, with some crab and lobster. No butter or sauce needed. Just a seafood sensation! I've eaten so much crab though I've developed a slight allergy to it.


Hey Tox I'd be willing to help you with that allergy. Just go ahead and send them to me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tfisher (May 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Like me. I'm always serious. But you want my brain  and i'm a proud follower of Giulio Cesare Andrea Evola, i follow tradition, so i can't ship my brain to you for perform a nice Franken experiment or what else, i'm sorry  <-- best lovely face ever along with this one  <-- the sad "South Park" Butters face.


make it so i can view your profile then...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I've eaten so much crab though I've developed a slight allergy to it.


This happened to my sister with shrimp. I love shellfish and seafood so I hope I never do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 6, 2016)

crone said:


> Hey Tox I'd be willing to help you with that allergy. Just go ahead and send them to me!


It's just some stomach pains. Same kind after eating crappy chinese food. I can handle it for that orgasmic taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 6, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> It's just some stomach pains. Same kind after eating crappy chinese food. I can handle it for that orgasmic taste.


Tease.


----------



## metaldad904 (May 7, 2016)

cold blood said:


> @Sana,
> If I were in charge of the world, this crap would be *banned*.   Its like people care more about the stupid blades of grass in the front of their house than they do about either the environment or the people living around them.  Not harmful to dogs, yeah, because they say, not because its the truth, just because something isn't designed to kill or harm something, doesn't mean it won't or its not good for them....pesticides aren't designed to kill people either, anyone using that "its not meant to kill vertebrates or other things" should drink a couple glasses of the stuff, when they do that, *THEN* I will believe its safe, till then, I laugh in the face of anyone that tells me that any of these chemicals are truly safe.   History is *full* of things we were told were safe that ultimately *proved* to be deadly.


I wouldn't say that the chemicals used in pesticides is "safe" by themselves. If one were to drink the pure form of most of the stuff used I'd imagine they would end up in the hospital. On the other hand, the same can be said for most household cleaners, etc. When used and applied PROPERLY (diluted by the label instructions and applied in a manner that is appropriate) it is in fact pretty safe for animals and humans alike. I say this because it's what I do, I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally been sprayed in the face and come into contact with this type of stuff with no problems at all. Like I said, it's all about how it's used and how's it's mixed. I don't wanna start some stupid argument with you, that's not my intention at all... I just don't think you see that there is a safe way of using pesticides. The main issue you run into is there are many many companies and people who just don't care and are not interested in doing things the right way. Those are the ones that need to be banned. I treat my own home and lawn cuz I have a terrible mosquito and tick problem, never once had any issues with anything. The lawn companies I'm willing to bet aren't even using certified and licensed people to apply and are just spraying whatever the hell they feel like. This is where the problem lies. What is needed is stricter regulations on who can obtain certain chemicals and who can apply them plus the department of agriculture needs to be policing them better but alas it's a government thing and they half ass everything it seems. Again, don't take what I'm saying as trying to bicker with you cuz im not...just saying there are some of us out there that take special care to do things the right way and I don't want to be lumped into a group that are doing things the completely wrong way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sana (May 8, 2016)

I want to thank everyone again for the support, laughs, and suggestions that you all have taken the time to put here.  I want to especially thank @metaldad904 for helping me with trying to get information, answering questions about his industry, and suggesting the best avenues for help and support locally to get this mess sorted out.  So far everyone still appears to be okay and I'm feeling a little less panicked as time goes by.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 9, 2016)

metaldad904 said:


> I wouldn't say that the chemicals used in pesticides is "safe" by themselves. If one were to drink the pure form of most of the stuff used I'd imagine they would end up in the hospital. On the other hand, the same can be said for most household cleaners, etc. When used and applied PROPERLY (diluted by the label instructions and applied in a manner that is appropriate) it is in fact pretty safe for animals and humans alike. I say this because it's what I do, I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally been sprayed in the face and come into contact with this type of stuff with no problems at all. Like I said, it's all about how it's used and how's it's mixed. I don't wanna start some stupid argument with you, that's not my intention at all... I just don't think you see that there is a safe way of using pesticides. The main issue you run into is there are many many companies and people who just don't care and are not interested in doing things the right way. Those are the ones that need to be banned. I treat my own home and lawn cuz I have a terrible mosquito and tick problem, never once had any issues with anything. The lawn companies I'm willing to bet aren't even using certified and licensed people to apply and are just spraying whatever the hell they feel like. This is where the problem lies. What is needed is stricter regulations on who can obtain certain chemicals and who can apply them plus the department of agriculture needs to be policing them better but alas it's a government thing and they half ass everything it seems. Again, don't take what I'm saying as trying to bicker with you cuz im not...just saying there are some of us out there that take special care to do things the right way and I don't want to be lumped into a group that are doing things the completely wrong way.



You are 100% right because (and talking not only about your job, but in general) those folks, with their, sometimes, "less than others" prices, their no prepared at all employeers without even the basics "know how" of doing things properly, *ruin *literally the work and reputation of the Pro ones, because the average public disapproval, after a crap, hit more the honest than the shady, sadly.

I don't like the so called "competition" of today in the working world, it's like a sick jungle where scammers and hustlers found a nice "humus" for live.


----------



## metaldad904 (May 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are 100% right because (and talking not only about your job, but in general) those folks, with their, sometimes, "less than others" prices, their no prepared at all employeers without even the basics "know how" of doing things properly, *ruin *literally the work and reputation of the Pro ones, because the average public disapproval, after a crap, hit more the honest than the shady, sadly.
> 
> I don't like the so called "competition" of today in the working world, it's like a sick jungle where scammers and hustlers found a nice "humus" for live.


Thanks for saying that! In my industry we deal with stuff all the time. Other cutrate companies offering services for such rock bottom prices we can't possibly compete and we know how terrible the job will be quality wise but all people care about is money. It's terrible but we juts try our best to stand by our work and hope people see the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## grimmjowls (May 9, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I eat raw oysters, fish, octopus, people, hamburger (a milwaukee thing) and crickets. Raw is great. I love food from the far east lol


Did I hear (... read...) "Milwaukee"?


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 9, 2016)

grimmjowls said:


> Did I hear (... read...) "Milwaukee"?


Duh. Lived in Oconomowoc, a little town outside of Milwaukee


----------



## grimmjowls (May 9, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Duh. Lived in Oconomowoc, a little town outside of Milwaukee


Living in the UP makes me feel more fond of people from Wisconsin than people from my own state down below... Nice to know.


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

grimmjowls said:


> Did I hear (... read...) "Milwaukee"?


Born and raised.



Toxoderidae said:


> Duh. Lived in Oconomowoc, a little town outside of Milwaukee


La di da Mr. Oconomowoc

Seriously though, Oconomowoc lake is one of my favorite lakes around....I could never live there, $1,000,000 won't even get you a look inside a house on that lake.    There's a castle (from I believe Austria) that was brought over brick by brick and now resides on the shores of this lake....but its not even the most exclusive lake, that's North lake, OMG the wealth on that lake is from "old money".

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

grimmjowls said:


> Living in the UP makes me feel more fond of people from Wisconsin than people from my own state down below... Nice to know.


Yeah, you yoopers are all right der hey.


deez guys were yoopers, too don't ya know.  One of the all time great songs ever written...IMO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Born and raised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I lived literally across the street from the lake! If I can dig up some old photos I'll show you, you could literally walk from our house onto the beach. It was the perfect little suburban "American Dream" style town, Oconomowoc is. "Five O's" gas station, walking into the middle of town and stopping and Cowabunga comics, I personally knew the owner. Spinnakers, with their crab.. Almost makes me miss that freezing cold state. Moved when I was 8.. Park Lawn Elementary.. can't even remember my address at this point. I lived next to the little beach where everyone is in the picture.. The church on the far left blew up after a gas pipe went "kablooey" Rebuilt one after I left. Used to go out to the park and catch butterflies... I could catch them and dragonflies by hand. Would go up to Mukwonago to visit my grandma.. WI has its perks, and I'd go back and visit if I could. The tropics are my true home though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

Just learned my "highschool" has a rival.. I'd be in it now. All I remember was changing our elementary mascot to a panther as it was too similar to the highschool's raccoon. Used to do Pokemon with the "older kids" at Cowabunga.. I didn't actually play, just traded cards and got free cards from them..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful lake, but that's not Oconomowoc lake


This is ocon

http://www.oconomowocrealty.com/images/oconomowoc_lake_446.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Beautiful lake, but that's not Oconomowoc lake


You're right! That's lac la belle.. this entire time I thought I was on Oconomowoc lake. Just check the map, turns out they connect! Well now I feel dumb.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Beautiful lake, but that's not Oconomowoc lake


Here a lake you will like fishing i bet. Plus a good chance for storm G.Clooney's Villa ah ah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

I know the beach on Labelle, I have a friend who lived a few blocks from it, he taught at St. Matthews right down the road.....that lake is actually probably the worst fishing lake in Waukesha....and its not terrible, just lots and lots of carp...and small walleye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grimmjowls (May 10, 2016)

I've created another topic monster on this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> you'e right! That's lac la belle.. this entire time I thought I was on Oconomowoc lake. Just check the map, turns out they connect! Well now I feel dumb.


Yeah, all those lakes in that area connect...to be fair, you lived in Oconomowoc



Chris LXXIX said:


> Here a lake you will like fishing i bet. Plus a good chance for storm G.Clooney's Villa ah ah
> 
> View attachment 210400


Are there bass in that lake??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I know the beach on Labelle, I have a friend who lived a few blocks from it, he taught at St. Matthews right down the road.....that lake is actually probably the worst fishing lake in Waukesha....and its not terrible, just lots and lots of carp...and small walleye.


St. Matthews.. I learned to ride my bike in that parking lot. Here's some images I found offa family albums and facebook. Now you've got me hunting for old images. At this point, I might find some pictures of St. Petersburg! Here's a pic of a fishing trip, Lac la belle, and a piece of private land we owned up in northern WI, we called it Jump River.


----------



## grimmjowls (May 10, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> St. Matthews.. I learned to ride my bike in that parking lot. Here's some images I found offa family albums and facebook. Now you've got me hunting for old images. At this point, I might find some pictures of St. Petersburg! Here's a pic of a fishing trip, Lac la belle, and a piece of private land we owned up in northern WI, we called it Jump River.


I like the creative titles of those files.

fish

lac

jump

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Are there bass in that lake??


Eh, don't know man, i'm not a fisherman  most than 25 differents including trout, chub (i don't even know what i'm saying now, i'm using the Italian/English translation for those fish names, uh) perch, pike etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

Nice bunch of spring coho   Well except for the 4th one in...that's steel!

I've heard of the jump river, its a trout stream if I'm not mistaken...never been there, but it looks very up nort Wisconsin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

Brother and I with our pocket racers..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Nice bunch of spring coho
> 
> I've heard of the jump river, its a trout stream if I'm not mistaken...never been there, but it looks very up nort Wisconsin.


Never caught anything in that bloody river besides shotgun shells, crayfish, and frogs.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Never caught anything in that bloody river besides shotgun shells, crayfish, and frogs.


You would have needed a fly rod   Crone would have been all over that river

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You would have needed a fly rod   Crone would have been all over that river


Good point. Didn't learn how to fly fish until last summer.
I caught fish a lot with my bare hands when I was little.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

These demons were everyone in AR. This one is next to my mum's hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2016)

too funny.

My brother and I used to bare hand fish as a kid all the time....well my brother _tried_.....hehe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 10, 2016)

I found a blue crayfish once. My other blue crayfish realized he couldn't eat it or assert dominance over it. He killed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

Here's a lake for you CB.  So many fish that you can watch the whole thing bubbling like it was boiling at dusk from the fish grabbing bugs.  You won't find any trash or random junk.  The water is so clear that you can sit on the edge and watch the fish swim by.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Here's a lake for you CB.  So many fish that you can watch the whole thing bubbling like it was boiling at dusk from the fish grabbing bugs.  You won't find any trash or random junk.  The water is so clear that you can sit on the edge and watch the fish swim by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no good... with water that clear they will easily find the body.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> That's no good... with water that clear they will easily find the body.


That's what pigs are for.  No reason to pollute a beautiful place like that.  Besides, the only way to get there is on foot and it isn't what most folks would consider an easy hike.  I had to bring my dad back out of there once in emergency fashion and that was hard enough.  I can't fathom being motivated enough to drag dead weight in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (May 10, 2016)

It does look like a nice place to go camping. Most of the lakes in NC are in bad shape. Mercury pollution is heavy in a lot of them in this area from old surface area gold mining among other things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> These demons were everyone in AR. This one is next to my mum's hand...


Cool bug!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Here's a lake for you CB.  So many fish that you can watch the whole thing bubbling like it was boiling at dusk from the fish grabbing bugs.  You won't find any trash or random junk.  The water is so clear that you can sit on the edge and watch the fish swim by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am drooling and packing my bags right now.


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> It does look like a nice place to go camping. Most of the lakes in NC are in bad shape. Mercury pollution is heavy in a lot of them in this area from old surface area gold mining among other things.


My friends and I backpack in there for a few days at least once a year.  It's my dad's favorite lake in the entire world but he had a temporarily fatal heart attack a couple years ago and his health has stopped him from being able to get there.  The lake is at 10,500 feet in elevation and you have to cross 11,500 feet to get there.  We tried last summer for Father's Day.  Made it 3/4 of the way in and stopped to rest cause Dad was feeling funny.  We carry a pulse ox when we go out and his numbers were super scary.  We were almost out of water because the only place to refill is the lake and his oxygen was hovering around 85 sitting still.  My dad being himself wouldn't let me hike up to the spot where there is cell phone signal and have him airlifted out.  His German shepherd and I ended up dragging him back to the truck which was no small feat.  I'll be going up there at least twice this year, once for the traditional backpacking trip and once for Father's Day.  My old man is stubborn beyond belief and determined to get back to that lake before he dies.  I threatened to hire a helicopter to drop him in there to fish but he wants to try again instead.  We're definitely taking the dog and an emergency oxygen kit.  And more water.  Sigh.  I guess I would rather be there when he tries it but still.

Here's another great one for you.  It's also backpack required and I don't think that it has any fish in it but still beautiful.  Keep in mind that all of these pictures were taken in July.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

crone said:


> I am drooling and packing my bags right now.


Come on out.  We love taking visitors around to see some of the unique less known parts of our area.  Those lakes are somewhere that you won't end up without a local giving you directions.  Well outside of the usual tourist trap areas.  Seriously though, we would love to have you.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Here's a lake for you CB.  So many fish that you can watch the whole thing bubbling like it was boiling at dusk from the fish grabbing bugs.  You won't find any trash or random junk.  The water is so clear that you can sit on the edge and watch the fish swim by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could easily see myself beside that lake, with a bon fire roasting marshmallows and my son plays the guitar.. what a sight sana. beautiful <3

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

louise f said:


> I could easily see myself beside that lake, with a bon fire roasting marshmallows and my son plays the guitar.. what a sight sana. beautiful <3


Thanks.  I'll have to run a thread of pictures in TWH for everyone.  I have thousands of pictures of the places in the area that I have been and I'm always going to more.  I'm hoping to do some sections of the Continental Divide Trail this year and if I'm lucky my first 14er (14,000+ ft elevation peak).


----------



## Trenor (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> My old man is stubborn beyond belief and determined to get back to that lake before he dies. I threatened to hire a helicopter to drop him in there to fish but he wants to try again instead. We're definitely taking the dog and an emergency oxygen kit. And more water. Sigh. I guess I would rather be there when he tries it but still.


My Mom is the same way, she over works on the farm and refuses to slow down. In a way I can understand, it's hard to be told you can't do things. I can't really fuss at her too much though, when I am that age I'll more than likely be the same way. I can image myself as an old man shaking my cane at people as I'm walking to the grocery store because I do what I want. 

Good luck on the trip and I hope he gets to again see the place he loves so much.


----------



## Trenor (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Thanks.  I'll have to run a thread of pictures in TWH for everyone.  I have thousands of pictures of the places in the area that I have been and I'm always going to more.  I'm hoping to do some sections of the Continental Divide Trail this year and if I'm lucky my first 14er (14,000+ ft elevation peak).


You should, that would be interesting to see. I've done a lot of hiking though not for a few years. Mostly did a lot of local areas, state parks, and several legs on the Appalachian Trail. I'm not sure of the elevation on the sections of Appalachian Trail we went on. Good luck on the 14er.


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> My Mom is the same way, she over works on the farm and refuses to slow down. In a way I can understand, it's hard to be told you can't do things. I can't really fuss at her too much though, when I am that age I'll more than likely be the same way. I can image myself as an old man shaking my cane at people as I'm walking to the grocery store because I do what I want.
> 
> Good luck on the trip and I hope he gets to again see the place he loves so much.


I'm glad that someone understands.  I've given up on telling my parents what to do.  They're adults with the right to make their own decisions.  If I want that respect from them I kinda have to have the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Come on out.  We love taking visitors around to see some of the unique less known parts of our area.  Those lakes are somewhere that you won't end up without a local giving you directions.  Well outside of the usual tourist trap areas.  Seriously though, we would love to have you.


What a sweet, gracious invitation. I'll take a rain check until next year. Getting stronger physically each week. Hope by next year I'll be able to hunt my Ts down!  Thank you.


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Sana
Let your Dad do his thing. Sometimes it's better to die ecstatic camping, fishing, swimming and holding the biggest fish in the universe than molding away on a bed, staring sadly out the window.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> That's no good... with water that clear they will easily find the body.


The best thing is always concrete shoes and a couple of large "holes" in the belly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

crone said:


> Sana
> Let your Dad do his thing. Sometimes it's better to die ecstatic camping, fishing, swimming and holding the biggest fish in the universe than molding away on a bed, staring sadly out the window.


I'm not even trying to stop him anymore.  My only request is that he leave me a message if he's going up to the mountains since that was a safety thing that I was taught in childhood.  Any time one of us is going out somewhere (especially somewhere really remote) we tell someone where we're going and when to expect us back.  If someone hasn't shown up or called by the appointed time then at least Search and Rescue will know where to start looking.  I go with him as often as he'll let me.  That's how I can tell exactly how bad an idea something is.  Dad calls and asks me to go fishing, hiking, etc.  If he feels like having me along it's probably so I can help the dog drag him back to the truck if things go sideways.

To be fair, things don't only go sideways with him.  There are a lot of dangers in the mountains and a world of things that can go wrong.  Trucks break down on Jeep trails to nowhere, dehydration or heat exhaustion/stroke, injuries, wild animals.  In my lifetime most every one of us that spends a lot of time up there has gotten into trouble.  I came back out of that same lake being aided by the friends that I was with because I managed to get dehydrated and before I knew it I was so sick I couldn't move.  If I had been alone I wouldn't have made it out until someone came to find me.  All the dumb things that go wrong taught me a lot about survival though and we generally average no more then one stupid thing every year or two so it's all good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm not even trying to stop him anymore.  My only request is that he leave me a message if he's going up to the mountains since that was a safety thing that I was taught in childhood.  Any time one of us is going out somewhere (especially somewhere really remote) we tell someone where we're going and when to expect us back.  If someone hasn't shown up or called by the appointed time then at least Search and Rescue will know where to start looking.  I go with him as often as he'll let me.  That's how I can tell exactly how bad an idea something is.  Dad calls and asks me to go fishing, hiking, etc.  If he feels like having me along it's probably so I can help the dog drag him back to the truck if things go sideways.
> 
> To be fair, things don't only go sideways with him.  There are a lot of dangers in the mountains and a world of things that can go wrong.  Trucks break down on Jeep trails to nowhere, dehydration or heat exhaustion/stroke, injuries, wild animals.  In my lifetime most every one of us that spends a lot of time up there has gotten into trouble.  I came back out of that same lake being aided by the friends that I was with because I managed to get dehydrated and before I knew it I was so sick I couldn't move.  If I had been alone I wouldn't have made it out until someone came to find me.  All the dumb things that go wrong taught me a lot about survival though and we generally average no more then one stupid thing every year or two so it's all good.


Sana
Same here in New Mexico. You can slid on rotten granite-and it's a hundred foot drop. You can overheat and have heat stroke, which sounds like what you had. You cross a fence, rocks etc. and get nailed by an furious rattler because you stepped on her. Oh yeah. We have local and tourist fools who challenge an arroyo at the worst of times. They usually end up dead downstream, their car demolished into a twisted tin can. 
I could name a lot more. All of them can be avoided by using common sense. Leave a note to tell pp where you're going like you and I were taught.  On and on. I agree the dog has a hard time dragging my  back to the car. 
Connie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

I've been in New Mexico once.  I took a wrong turn somewhere in Oklahoma (teach me to take directions from hillbillies when I don't speak the dialect) and ended up heaven knows where in New Mexico.  There's a lot of wide open space out there.  It looked like somewhere that I could be lost for a very long time though I'm not sure that would be completely terrible.


----------



## Rogerpoco (May 10, 2016)

Because of their passive respiratory system,I would assume that tarantulas pretty much absorb almost every element that passes through them,without a very effective way to expire harmful matter.

I am a smoker. I hate it,but haven't been able to fix it.
I have kept T's a little over 2 years now. The first year,I hate to say,I kept my T's in the same room I chain-smoked,all day,every day.

After that,I moved,and refuse to smoke in the house(cutting my smoking down a lot!).

I haven't seen any difference in growth rate/health/activity,etc. I hate to admit.

There is an obvious difference in the environment I keep them. I dunno. I think cigarette smoke has to be more airborne-carcinigious than sprayed chemicals even.

Perhaps their respiratory system,BECAUSE it is so devolved,can process out everything except what is needed more effectively than something more evolved?

I'm talking over my head,I think...


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> Because of their passive respiratory system,I would assume that tarantulas pretty much absorb almost every element that passes through them,without a very effective way to expire harmful matter.
> 
> I am a smoker. I hate it,but haven't been able to fix it.
> I have kept T's a little over 2 years now. The first year,I hate to say,I kept my T's in the same room I chain-smoked,all day,every day.
> ...


I believe it's the nicotine tars etc that may cause the damage. After all, nicotine's a deadly pesticide. 
I, too, was addicted to Lady Nicotina. I quit last July. Patches 3 step program 21 mg, 14 mg, and last month 7 mg. Also was on bupropion to help with cravings.


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> I've been in New Mexico once.  I took a wrong turn somewhere in Oklahoma (teach me to take directions from hillbillies when I don't speak the dialect) and ended up heaven knows where in New Mexico.  There's a lot of wide open space out there.  It looked like somewhere that I could be lost for a very long time though I'm not sure that would be completely terrible.


Probably you came through the NE high plains, and yes I have always thought of driving this state forever to see every cool place. I think I have....


----------



## Sana (May 10, 2016)

All the kids seem to be still be doing well.  I've been doing some extra maintenance though to try to make sure that everyone is okay.  They don't even seem overly upset with the disruption to their normal routine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rogerpoco (May 10, 2016)

Bupropion...Wellbutrin...
10 years ago...one pill...bounced off the walls for 2 days,haha.
I'm gonna quit smoking oneday,but not that way .
I'm an LPN,btw,I should know better. Bupropion actually an anti-depressant,side-effect(adjunct)is that it helps quit smoking.
My belief is that if you aren't depressed(I'm like Dory-hate there's a new movie,would have made the reference regardless),happy the sun is orange every day,lol),you shouldn't take antidepressants,even for a side-effect.
Great you put them down tho,crone! Amazing accomplishment,my thumbs up!


----------



## Crone Returns (May 10, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> Bupropion...Wellbutrin...
> 10 years ago...one pill...bounced off the walls for 2 days,haha.
> I'm gonna quit smoking oneday,but not that way .
> I'm an LPN,btw,I should know better. Bupropion actually an anti-depressant,side-effect(adjunct)is that it helps quit smoking.
> ...


Thanks. My Mom was an LPN billions of years ago. You know I am so glad I put the nasties away. Now I have money for Ts. Woohoo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

